
Ask HN: What creative project do you pursue when your goal isn't to make money? - okareaman
Suppose Universal Basic Income were implemented and you were satisfied with your standard of living, what would you do with your time? Looking for ideas.
======
kstenerud
I'd go fulltime on Concise Encoding ([https://github.com/kstenerud/concise-
encoding/#concise-encod...](https://github.com/kstenerud/concise-
encoding/#concise-encoding)), a twin binary and text format for ad-hoc data.
Progress on the reference implementation is MUCH slower with a day job.

